# Literary quiz



## trashpony (Dec 7, 2013)

I know how we all like a good one of these. I'm currently on 50% on both and it's really irritating me. 

Fun, though 

http://caboodle.nationalbooktokens.com/


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 7, 2013)

I did Jane Eyre (wrong) and Watership Down (wrong).  

Either it's not working or I'm really stupid


----------



## trashpony (Dec 7, 2013)

You need to click on the pictogram you're guessing and then type it in the box


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 7, 2013)

trashpony said:


> You need to click on the pictogram you're guessing and then type it in the box


----------



## trashpony (Dec 7, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


>


Took me a while


----------



## emanymton (Dec 7, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I did Jane Eyre (wrong) and Watership Down (wrong).
> 
> Either it's not working or I'm really stupid


They are both in there, so I would say not working. I have a grand total of 5 so far.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 7, 2013)

I recognise literally none of them.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 7, 2013)

emanymton said:


> They are both in there, so I would say not working. I have a grand total of 5 so far.



I've got 8, but stuck now


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 7, 2013)

I have completed both quizzes. Lemme know if you want any clues.


----------



## emanymton (Dec 7, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I've got 8, but stuck now


7 now, but slowing down.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 7, 2013)

I'm on 12.  I know the donkey is Don quixote, but I can't make it be right.


----------



## kittyP (Dec 7, 2013)

I am up to 11/20 in game A but now stuck


----------



## trashpony (Dec 7, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> I'm on 12.  I know the donkey is Don quixote, but I can't make it be right.


What do you mean? Donkey OT


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 7, 2013)

trashpony said:


> What do you mean? Donkey OT


well yeah, surely it's a phonetic joke, no?

i've only got 8 on game B.  :/


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 7, 2013)

so game A I'm struggling with:

Donkey OT (which is surely Don Quixote!)
The thumbs up planets thing
The nearly empty litre bottle
The blue spotty train
The gentleman fly
The royal baby
The CND bomb
The number 1 on the pad/calendar thing


----------



## kittyP (Dec 7, 2013)

And only 8/20 on game B


----------



## kittyP (Dec 7, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> so game A I'm struggling with:
> 
> Donkey OT (which is surely Don Quixote!)
> The thumbs up planets thing
> ...



I have the blue spotty train and the gentleman fly from your list, I don't really know how to give you any more clues without totally giving it away


----------



## kittyP (Dec 7, 2013)

kittyP said:


> And only 8/20 on game B



Ok up to 10/20 now.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 7, 2013)

I have 13 on Game A but am stuck now


----------



## purenarcotic (Dec 7, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> so game A I'm struggling with:
> 
> Donkey OT (which is surely Don Quixote!)
> The thumbs up planets thing
> ...



The gentleman fly one: think along similar lines to 'gentleman' - what titles might a gentleman carry etc


----------



## purenarcotic (Dec 7, 2013)

I have five on game A, I'm always rubbish at these guess from the pictures.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 7, 2013)

humph.  13/20 on both games now.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 7, 2013)

14 on game a now, thanks to the fly clue.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 7, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> so game A I'm struggling with:
> 
> Donkey OT (which is surely Don Quixote!)
> The thumbs up planets thing
> ...





Spoiler



It IS Don Quixote
Think of why someone would stick a thumb out and what the stars and planets make up - the name of a well known chocolate bar
Think of the level of the water and the capacity of the bottle all adding up to make jailbait.
Think of the train and the pattern, not the colour
Think of the fly's status in society and kids stranded on an island
Think of a French story set on the moon
Think of two opposites and a bearded Russian
Think of a shit film with Anne Hathaway


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 7, 2013)

Oh god.  yes, also got the train, now. five more to go in game A


----------



## purenarcotic (Dec 7, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> so game A I'm struggling with:
> 
> 
> The CND bomb



I've just got it, I was thinking it was modern because of the symbol but it's not.  Old classic. Big, thick tome.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 7, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmm - the last three have left me puzzled, but thanks.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 7, 2013)

purenarcotic said:


> I've just got it, I was thinking it was modern because of the symbol but it's not.  Old classic. Big, thick tome.


gotcha!


----------



## purenarcotic (Dec 8, 2013)

The bird and the arrow is confusing me, I thought it was something but its telling me it isn't.


----------



## harpo (Dec 8, 2013)

purenarcotic said:


> The bird and the arrow is confusing me, I thought it was something but its telling me it isn't.


Only book she ever wrote


----------



## purenarcotic (Dec 8, 2013)

harpo said:


> Only book she ever wrote



Got it; one of the ones in Game B prompted the answer in my head. Funny how the brain connects things.


----------



## Kidda (Dec 8, 2013)

the train ticket


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 8, 2013)

Kidda said:


> the train ticket


That's foxing me too, plus the baby in a crown and the calendar showing no. 1


----------



## Kidda (Dec 8, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That's foxing me too, plus the baby in a crown and the calendar showing no. 1



I was writing it wrong, I kept putting 'the' at the start. 

Think not somewhere you'd like to die 

I've guessed them all and yet it's still showing ive got 19/20


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 8, 2013)

Kidda said:


> I was writing it wrong, I kept putting 'the' at the start.
> 
> Think not somewhere you'd like to die
> 
> I've guessed them all and yet it's still showing ive got 19/20


Ah got it thanks!


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 8, 2013)

Kidda said:


> the train ticket


the holes in the ticket are relevant.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 8, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> the holes in the ticket are relevant.


also, the destinations.  There's a famous train that goes between those two places.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 8, 2013)

still can't work out the fucking baby.


----------



## purenarcotic (Dec 8, 2013)

Game B is much harder.


----------



## purenarcotic (Dec 8, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> still can't work out the fucking baby.



Think members of the royal family (king, queen etc).  A baby is a _ _ _ _ _ _ person.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 8, 2013)

purenarcotic said:


> Think members of the royal family (king, queen etc).  A baby is a _ _ _ _ _ _ person.


hurrah!   i thought OU said it was set on the moon.

Game A done.


----------



## purenarcotic (Dec 8, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> hurrah!   i thought OU said it was set on the moon.
> 
> Game A done.



The moon is a big part of the story iirc.  I remember next to nothing about the story but the pictures are incredibly clear and the front cover has the moon on it.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 8, 2013)

purenarcotic said:


> The moon is a big part of the story iirc.  I remember next to nothing about the story but the pictures are incredibly clear and the front cover has the moon on it.


ahh, ok.  i've never read it and it's clearly not the story i thought it was...


----------



## purenarcotic (Dec 8, 2013)

WTF does a naked man with a massive sandwich mean.


----------



## fishfinger (Dec 8, 2013)

purenarcotic said:


> WTF does a naked man with a massive sandwich mean.


What meal does he have the sandwich?


----------



## fishfinger (Dec 8, 2013)

Still can't get baby!

Edit: Got it now


----------



## purenarcotic (Dec 8, 2013)

fishfinger said:


> What meal does he have the sandwich?



No that hasn't helped at all.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 8, 2013)

its not a literary quizz its cryptic visual clues


----------



## fishfinger (Dec 8, 2013)

purenarcotic said:


> No that hasn't helped at all.





Spoiler



He's not wearing any clothes, so he is .....
He has the sandwich at midday


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 8, 2013)

trashpony said:


> I know how we all like a good one of these. I'm currently on 50% on both and it's really irritating me.
> 
> Fun, though
> 
> http://caboodle.nationalbooktokens.com/


 
Is there a way to do the quiz without joining some website with your personal details?


----------



## N_igma (Dec 8, 2013)

Gary Linekar's Ghost Stories was the hardest one for me.


----------



## fishfinger (Dec 8, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Is there a way to do the quiz without joining some website with your personal details?


You don't have to join anything, just play. If you want to save your progress you will need to give them some details.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 8, 2013)

fishfinger said:


> You don't have to join anything, just play. If you want to save your progress you will need to give them some details.


 
I saw 'Sign In' in the upper right, and looked no further...


----------



## kittyP (Dec 8, 2013)

OK. Game A I am still stuck on: 
The man with a dice for a head. 
The 1lt bottle
The thermometer 
The cloud map
And the 1 calendar


----------



## fishfinger (Dec 8, 2013)

kittyP said:


> OK. Game A I am still stuck on:
> The man with a dice for a head.





Spoiler



it's 3 words and you've mentioned them in the line above





kittyP said:


> The 1lt bottle





Spoiler



there is not very much left in the bottle - it sounds like it is low





kittyP said:


> The thermometer





Spoiler



It's an exact temperature in fahrenheit





kittyP said:


> The cloud map





Spoiler



It's not a map. it's an .....





kittyP said:


> And the 1 calendar





Spoiler



It's not a calendar, just 1 ...


----------



## kittyP (Dec 8, 2013)

fishfinger said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you.
OK I still can't get the fricking bottle one


----------



## fishfinger (Dec 8, 2013)

kittyP said:


> Thank you.
> OK I still can't get the fricking bottle one





Spoiler



It's a book by Nabokov - one word


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 8, 2013)

Kidda said:


> the train ticket


It's a rubbish clue. Think of Agatha Christie and Alfred Hitchcock


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm trying to ignore the thread so I don't accidentally see what others have written.

But so far I've got 12 14/20 on game a, and 10 14 15/20 on game b.

Struggling now.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 8, 2013)

fishfinger said:


> You don't have to join anything, just play. If you want to save your progress you will need to give them some details.


It's a competition! You can win a year's supply of books! That's why I entered!


----------



## fishfinger (Dec 8, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> It's a competition! You can win a year's supply of books! That's why I entered!


You don't _have_ to join if you just want to play. Besides JC3 is ineligible to enter, as it's only open to UK and Republic of Ireland residents.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 8, 2013)

Obviously everyone here is better-read than I am. I got 5 on each, then gave my head a massage and cooked some dinner.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 8, 2013)

fishfinger said:


> You don't _have_ to join if you just want to play. Besides JC3 is ineligible to enter, as it's only open to UK and Republic of Ireland residents.


 At five out of twenty, I wouldn't be much of a contender in any event.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 8, 2013)

fishfinger said:


> You don't _have_ to join if you just want to play. Besides JC3 is ineligible to enter, as it's only open to UK and Republic of Ireland residents.


Oh, have him on ignore so I may have missed some nuances


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 8, 2013)

Tell him not to worry: there's been little nuance in anything I've said on this thread so far.


----------



## fishfinger (Dec 8, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Obviously everyone here is better-read than I am. I got 5 on each, then gave my head a massage and cooked some dinner.


You are probably far better read than me. I get little enjoyment from fiction, and have only read 3 of the books in quiz A. Hope you enjoyed your dinner.


----------



## fishfinger (Dec 8, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Oh, have him on ignore so I may have missed some nuances


No problem. No nuances


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 8, 2013)

fishfinger said:


> No problem. No nuances


 
Tbh, with a score of 5/20, I should probably google 'nuance', to make sure I actually know what it means.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 8, 2013)

I will not ask. I will not ask. I will not ask. I will guess them myself. I will. I will. *rocks backwards and forwards*

It took me far too long to get the thumbs up space one 

16/20 and 15/20 respectively now.


----------



## fishfinger (Dec 8, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> I will not ask. I will not ask. I will not ask. I will guess them myself. I will. I will. *rocks backwards and forwards*
> 
> It took me far too long to get the thumbs up space one
> 
> 16/20 and 15/20 respectively now.


I've got 20 in A and 14 in B so far.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 8, 2013)

Well I've finished the first one (thanks to some help from Orang Utan) but only got 11/20 on the 2nd one ...


----------



## _pH_ (Dec 8, 2013)

13 on A, 9 on B so far.

I think I know the thumb and the stars/planets one but it keeps telling me I'm only nearly right.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 8, 2013)

_pH_ said:


> 13 on A, 9 on B so far.
> 
> I think I know the thumb and the stars/planets one but it keeps telling me I'm only nearly right.


You have to make sure you include The in a lot of them


----------



## _pH_ (Dec 8, 2013)

trashpony said:


> You have to make sure you include The in a lot of them


Got there in the end, it was the second word that was the problem!


----------



## Leafster (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm stuck on 16/20 for A and 11/20 for B 

I can't get the baby one even though I've read the clues on this thread. I think it's a book I've never heard of


----------



## trashpony (Dec 8, 2013)

Leafster said:


> I'm stuck on 16/20 for A and 11/20 for B
> 
> I can't get the baby one even though I've read the clues on this thread. I think it's a book I've never heard of





Spoiler: spoiler



He's a small baby king in waiting. 

The author is A de S E


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 8, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After much googling I have the answer... but I can't say I'm at all familiar with the book


----------



## Leafster (Dec 8, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the extra clue but I think I'm out of my depth here as I can't even work out who the author is from what you've said! 

I deserve to suffer for my literary ignorance!


----------



## trashpony (Dec 8, 2013)

Leafster said:


> Thanks for the extra clue but I think I'm out of my depth here as I can't even work out who the author is from what you've said!
> 
> I deserve to suffer for my literary ignorance!





Spoiler: spoiler



Google Antoine de saint exupery


----------



## Leafster (Dec 8, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Google Antoine de saint exupery


I went on Wikipedia and found him!

I've never heard of him or the book but now I have the answer. 

Thanks for the clues.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 8, 2013)

Leafster said:


> I went on Wikipedia and found him!
> 
> I've never heard of him or the book.


Kids books are not entirely in your control though - it's more about your parents isn't it?


----------



## _pH_ (Dec 8, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Google Antoine de saint exupery


Oh THAT one!


----------



## Leafster (Dec 8, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Kids books are not entirely in your control though - it's more about your parents isn't it?


Very true. Having read a bit more about it I think I would have liked it as a kid.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 8, 2013)

Leafster said:


> Very true. Having read a bit more about it I think I would have liked it as a kid.


I've never read it


----------



## Leafster (Dec 8, 2013)

trashpony said:


> I've never read it


I'm sitting here reading his biography (on Wikipedia) and it's just dawned on my that I've flown into the airport named after him and I never knew why it was called that.


----------



## purenarcotic (Dec 8, 2013)

trashpony said:


> I've never read it



It's good, I'd recommend it for E when he's a bit older.  As I said to spangles it's been years so I can't really remember the plot but I do remember loving it and I used to look at the illustrations for hours.


----------



## emanymton (Dec 8, 2013)

I am so shit at this, I have 13 on A and just 6 on B.


----------



## Ceej (Dec 8, 2013)

19 on A and 12 on B - and I consider myself well-read! Struggling on that bloody map that clearly isn't a map or an atlas....grr. I'm going out for lunch and I'm going to make myself late at this rate (*shakes fist at trashpony  *)


----------



## _pH_ (Dec 8, 2013)

Ceej said:


> Struggling on that bloody map that clearly isn't a map or an atlas....grr.



Oh yes it is!


----------



## emanymton (Dec 8, 2013)

Ceej said:


> 19 on A and 12 on B - and I consider myself well-read! Struggling on that bloody map that clearly isn't a map or an atlas....grr. I'm going out for lunch and I'm going to make myself late at this rate (*shakes fist at trashpony  *)


I don't think it really matters how well read you are (most of them seem to be quite well known books) but solving the bloody clues.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 8, 2013)

emanymton said:


> I don't think it really matters how well read you are (most of them seem to be quite well known books) but solving the bloody clues.


I think it's a bit of both. If you've not heard of the book, you're not going to be able to interpret the clues!


----------



## purenarcotic (Dec 8, 2013)

There were several books that I'd read but couldn't get the clue for.  And some which I'd never read but it was a bit of catchphrase 'say what you see' and you get it.


----------



## Leafster (Dec 8, 2013)

purenarcotic said:


> There were several books that I'd read but couldn't get the clue for.  And some which I'd never read but it was a bit of catchphrase 'say what you see' and you get it.


I was just about to post something about the catchphrase approach as that's what I used on one in Game B!


----------



## trashpony (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm trying that approach and it's not working! I'm stuck on 15/20 on B


----------



## purenarcotic (Dec 8, 2013)

trashpony said:


> I'm trying that approach and it's not working! I'm stuck on 15/20 on B



It only works on a couple. I am stuck on 12/20 on Group B.


----------



## Kidda (Dec 8, 2013)

Ceej said:


> 19 on A and 12 on B - and I consider myself well-read! Struggling on that bloody map that clearly isn't a map or an atlas....grr. I'm going out for lunch and I'm going to make myself late at this rate (*shakes fist at trashpony  *)



You're going to kick yourself when you get it. 

What shape is it?


----------



## Leafster (Dec 8, 2013)

trashpony said:


> I'm trying that approach and it's not working! I'm stuck on 15/20 on B


That's two more than me and I've still got one to get from Game A.


----------



## purenarcotic (Dec 8, 2013)

Leafster said:


> That's two more than me and I've still got one to get from Game A.



Which one from Game A?


----------



## Leafster (Dec 8, 2013)

purenarcotic said:


> Which one from Game A?


The train


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 8, 2013)

Reading through the thread, I realize it contains children's books.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm rubbish at this.  13/20 on Game A, and a measly 3/20 on B.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 8, 2013)

Leafster said:


> The train


Look at the pattern on the train


----------



## Leafster (Dec 8, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Look at the pattern on the train


I HAVE been!


----------



## kittyP (Dec 8, 2013)

fishfinger said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It's a book by Nabokov - one word



  Oh god!! I just was not thinking about it in the right way at all 

Thank you x


----------



## trashpony (Dec 8, 2013)

Leafster said:


> I HAVE been!





Spoiler: spoiler



Train then pattern 



(and why do my spoilers not look the same as everyone else's  )


----------



## kittyP (Dec 8, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> It's a rubbish clue. Think of Agatha Christie and Alfred Hitchcock


It is a silly clue. 
Oddly it was the first one I got, dunno what is going on there but it's pretty difficult one .


----------



## Kidda (Dec 8, 2013)

What's the Big red A all about on game B?


----------



## kittyP (Dec 8, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Well I've finished the first one (thanks to some help from Orang Utan) but only got 11/20 on the 2nd one ...



This is me ^ (and thanks to fishfinger ).


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 8, 2013)

Kidda said:


> What's the Big red A all about on game B?


Book by Hawthorne


----------



## trashpony (Dec 8, 2013)

Ok I just got one on B of a book I've never heard of so I guess it does work 

16/20 now. Painfully slow progress


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 8, 2013)

fishfinger said:


> Hope you enjoyed your dinner.


 
I made my own marinade. It was... interesting.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 8, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Book by Hawthorne


Ah - thank you! 

Now I've just got the V sign, the stupid sock and the shoes


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 8, 2013)

I liked my answer for the bottle better: 'The Seven Percent Solution'...


----------



## Leafster (Dec 8, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Ah - thank you!
> 
> Now I've just got the V sign, the stupid sock and the shoes





Spoiler



V for ....
Who wore long "socks"
I haven't got the shoe one!


----------



## trashpony (Dec 8, 2013)

Leafster said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got it just as you posted! 19/20 now. I might go away and do something more productive


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 8, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your spoiler still doesn't make sense. 'Train polka dot' isn't a book title.


----------



## Leafster (Dec 8, 2013)

Grrrr I must do something else


----------



## trashpony (Dec 8, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Your spoiler still doesn't make sense. 'Train polka dot' isn't a book title.


Here's a picture clue


----------



## Leafster (Dec 8, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Here's a picture clue


Thank you! I can have some lunch now!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 8, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Here's a picture clue



Thanks!  Only 6 to go on game A, and 17 on B.


----------



## emanymton (Dec 8, 2013)

Kidda said:


> What's the Big red A all about on game B?


Oh I actually got this one. Focus on the colour.


----------



## emanymton (Dec 8, 2013)

emanymton said:


> Oh I actually got this one. Focus on the colour.


Thinking about it this is a pretty useless clue. Don't focus on it being an A.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 8, 2013)

Ha! Done it. That shoe picture is seriously bad


----------



## Leafster (Dec 8, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Ha! Done it. That shoe picture is seriously bad


Well done!

I got it while eating my lunch. It was definitely a "catchphrase" answer for me.

Got three left to find in Game B now but I MUST do other things!


----------



## emanymton (Dec 8, 2013)

Finally got all of A!

Still only got 6 for B so far.


----------



## Voley (Dec 8, 2013)

wtf is that all about?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 8, 2013)

It is a book containing erotic mayhem


----------



## emanymton (Dec 8, 2013)

NVP said:


> wtf is that all about?


It is a very famous book, but i wouldn't say it was literature.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 8, 2013)

About a trollop who is pantone for it.


----------



## Voley (Dec 8, 2013)

I can't even work out what the fucking clue's meant to be let alone what it means.


----------



## Voley (Dec 8, 2013)

Oh fuck. Yeah, just got it.


----------



## Voley (Dec 8, 2013)

Can't get this. Definitely want one though.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 8, 2013)

Same author has taken (bafflingly) to writing official Bond novels.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 8, 2013)

William Boyd novel set in East Africa


----------



## Voley (Dec 8, 2013)

Got it. ta.


----------



## emanymton (Dec 8, 2013)

Thanks, that beings me up to 8 for B now.

What's the compass one? I tried simply typing in north west and it said as I was nearly right, but nothing comes to mind and  tried a few variations and goolge but have got no where.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 8, 2013)

Compass one is a book by an author whose initials are ZS


----------



## Voley (Dec 8, 2013)

Good fun, this, btw. Ta trashpony. I've done the first one and am at 13 on the second now. I've got a feeling the bird one's deceptively simple and I'm overthinking it.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 8, 2013)

I still can't get the map, calendar, the line of women and the dice head in Game A.  As for Game B, I've only worked out the please do not disturb sign, the glass jar with the bell in it, ice cream van and the compass. I blame it on me now reading a lot of fiction.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 8, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> It's a competition! You can win a year's supply of books! That's why I entered!


One wonders quite how many books qualify as "a year's supply" - 10? 20? 100? 365?


----------



## Voley (Dec 8, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I still can't get the map,


What shape is it?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 8, 2013)

NVP said:


> What shape is it?



A cloud.  But I can't see any connection with a book title.


----------



## Voley (Dec 8, 2013)

NVP said:


> Good fun, this, btw. Ta trashpony I've got a feeling the bird one's deceptively simple and I'm overthinking it.


Ffs.   I am literally slapping my forehead and going 'Doh' as we speak.


----------



## hegley (Dec 8, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> A cloud.  But I can't see any connection with a book title.


It's been filmed with Tom Hanks.


----------



## emanymton (Dec 8, 2013)

Buddy Bradley said:


> One wonders quite how many books qualify as "a year's supply" - 10? 20? 100? 365?


£250 quid I think it says.


----------



## Voley (Dec 8, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> A cloud.  But I can't see any connection with a book title.





Spoiler



You're nearly there. Another word for a map or a book of maps?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 8, 2013)

NVP said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> You're nearly there. Another word for a map or a book of maps?



Thanks.  I tried that before but it said it was wrong, so I must have spelled it wrong.


----------



## Voley (Dec 8, 2013)

This is driving me mental.


----------



## cesare (Dec 8, 2013)

One left! The red looking glass on game B *grr*


----------



## cesare (Dec 8, 2013)

NVP said:


> This is driving me mental.


It's stating the obvious but without colour


----------



## Voley (Dec 8, 2013)

cesare said:


> One left! The red looking glass on game B *grr*


I'm stuck on that too.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 8, 2013)

cesare said:


> It's stating the obvious but without colour



Not obvious to me!


----------



## Voley (Dec 8, 2013)

Is it to do with what type of shoes they are?


----------



## hegley (Dec 8, 2013)

NVP said:


> I'm stuck on that too.





Spoiler



Who uses a magnifying glass? The colour is significant to their gender!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 8, 2013)

hegley said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Who uses a magnifying glass? The colour is significant to their gender!



The only thing I can think of is Alice in Wonderland.


----------



## cesare (Dec 8, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Not obvious to me!


It's a children's book by the writer of Thursday's Child


----------



## cesare (Dec 8, 2013)

hegley said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Who uses a magnifying glass? The colour is significant to their gender!


Ooo! Got it, ta! Finished.


----------



## hegley (Dec 8, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> The only thing I can think of is Alice in Wonderland.





Spoiler



Was more thinking of a "profession" that might find a use for one!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 8, 2013)

cesare said:


> It's a children's book by the writer of Thursday's Child





hegley said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Was more thinking of a "profession" that might find a use for one!



Completely lost on me - never heard of Thursday's Child.


----------



## Voley (Dec 8, 2013)

cesare said:


> It's a children's book by the writer of Thursday's Child


I've just been through all her books on Wiki and still can't get it.


----------



## hegley (Dec 8, 2013)

Amazon's more helpful.


----------



## hegley (Dec 8, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Completely lost on me - never heard of Thursday's Child.





Spoiler



A group of female Sherlock Holmes' - and they're the best at what they do.


----------



## cesare (Dec 8, 2013)

NVP said:


> I've just been through all her books on Wiki and still can't get it.


There are two authors of a book called Thursday's Child. You want the one that wrote a series about shoes


----------



## Voley (Dec 8, 2013)

cesare said:


> There are two authors of a book called Thursday's Child. You want the one that wrote a series about shoes




I'm putting you on ignore.


----------



## cesare (Dec 8, 2013)

NVP said:


> I'm putting you on ignore.


*pirouettes*


----------



## Voley (Dec 8, 2013)

I asked if it was about what type of shoe, too. I FUCKING HATE YOU CESARE.


----------



## Voley (Dec 8, 2013)

OK. How about this? Is it the type of chess piece that i should be focusing on?

cesare may NOT reply.


----------



## purenarcotic (Dec 8, 2013)

Stuck on that one too.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 8, 2013)

It has one of the best openings ever and is written by an author more famous for writing a book which features many dogs


----------



## cesare (Dec 8, 2013)

NVP said:


> I asked if it was about what type of shoe, too. I FUCKING HATE YOU CESARE.


Temper temper


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 8, 2013)

Richard Adams?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 8, 2013)

hegley said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> A group of female Sherlock Holmes' - and they're the best at what they do.



Still none the wiser.  My focus on reading non-fiction is showing a bit I think - that is just a complete blank for me.  Oh well.


----------



## cesare (Dec 8, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Still none the wiser.  My focus on reading non-fiction is showing a bit I think - that is just a complete blank for me.  Oh well.


The scene is set in a country that shares a border with a country which is in mourning this week


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 8, 2013)

Alexander Mcall Smith wrote it


----------



## cesare (Dec 8, 2013)

Spoiler ended up as striked out


----------



## Voley (Dec 8, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Alexander Mcall Smith wrote it


Ah-ha. Turns out I had actually heard of that one but I doubt i would've got it if it hadn't been for the clues here.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 8, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Alexander Mcall Smith wrote it



I get that now - I think I've heard it dramatised on R4.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 8, 2013)

NVP said:


> OK. How about this? Is it the type of chess piece that i should be focusing on?
> 
> cesare may NOT reply.


Yes it is the type of chess piece


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 8, 2013)

No it isn't!


----------



## trashpony (Dec 8, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> No it isn't!


Well, the fact that it's a castle rather than a pawn is important


----------



## cesare (Dec 8, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> No it isn't!


It is but not the bird version


----------



## Voley (Dec 8, 2013)

So not a rook then?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 8, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Well, the fact that it's a castle rather than a pawn is important


It's a rook isn't it?


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 8, 2013)

ok, i'm stuck on the picasso lady in a frame, the toy soldiers, and uncle sam.


----------



## cesare (Dec 8, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> ok, i'm stuck on the picasso lady in a frame, the toy soldiers, and uncle sam.


What is the centre soldier doing?


----------



## emanymton (Dec 8, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Compass one is a book by an author whose initials are ZS


Got it, puts me an 11 for B, would have about 5 or 6 if not for urban. Is it just me or is B harder?


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 8, 2013)

cesare said:


> What is the centre soldier doing?


marching? parading? goose-stepping?


----------



## cesare (Dec 8, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> marching? parading? goose-stepping?


The first. And where is the soldier in relation to the others?


----------



## trashpony (Dec 8, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> It's a rook isn't it?


I don't play chess - can you tell? 

spanglechick - the picasso lady really is a 'say what you see one'
Uncle Sam by Brighton Rock's author


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 8, 2013)

cesare said:


> The first. And where is the soldier in relation to the others?


Oh my God!!!  Oh that's clever!


----------



## emanymton (Dec 8, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> uncle sam.



Oh that's one I manged to get all by myself. like a lot of these it has been turned into a film, one that had Brendan fraser in it


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 8, 2013)

trashpony said:


> I don't play chess - can you tell?
> 'd already got the uncle sam one last night.
> spanglechick - the picasso lady really is a 'say what you see one'
> Uncle Sam by Brighton Rock's author


i just remembered i already got uncle same last night


----------



## belboid (Dec 8, 2013)

emanymton said:


> Thinking about it this is a pretty useless clue. Don't focus on it being an A.


it makes sense when you think of the film based upon the book


----------



## belboid (Dec 8, 2013)

Had to look up crap Anne Hathaway films to finish off A - I've still never heard of the book, or the film.

Stuck on: picasso, the stocking, soldiers, victory fingers and beer alsatian in B


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 8, 2013)

trashpony said:


> spanglechick - the picasso lady really is a 'say what you see one'


nope.  going to need more that that.  is the picasso thing relevant?


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 8, 2013)

belboid said:


> Had to look up crap Anne Hathaway films to finish off A - I've still never heard of the book, or the film.
> 
> Stuck on: picasso, the stocking, soldiers, victory fingers and beer alsatian in B


it's not an alsatian


----------



## emanymton (Dec 8, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> Oh my God!!!  Oh that's clever!


I still haven't got a clue!


----------



## cesare (Dec 8, 2013)

belboid said:


> Had to look up crap Anne Hathaway films to finish off A - I've still never heard of the book, or the film.
> 
> Stuck on: picasso, the stocking, soldiers, victory fingers and beer alsatian in B


Forget the fingers


----------



## belboid (Dec 8, 2013)

Got the soldiers!  God that's crap


----------



## emanymton (Dec 8, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> nope.  going to need more that that.  is the picasso thing relevant?


What is a picture of a person called?


----------



## Leafster (Dec 8, 2013)

Thanks to Orang Utan and cesare I've finally finished!


----------



## belboid (Dec 8, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> it's not an alsatian


ohhh, of course. It's that classic _Husky Beerhead_


----------



## cesare (Dec 8, 2013)

emanymton said:


> I still haven't got a clue!


The author wrote under a male pen name so people would treat her writing seriously


----------



## emanymton (Dec 8, 2013)

Just got the big blue hand, and I had been thinking I am surprised that ones not hear somewhere for ages.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 8, 2013)

belboid said:


> Had to look up crap Anne Hathaway films to finish off A - I've still never heard of the book, or the film.
> 
> Stuck on: picasso, the stocking, soldiers, victory fingers and beer alsatian in B


Henry James
Naughty Swedish girl
Mary Ann Evans
When Churchill does it, what does it mean?
Written in Old English. Not an Alsatian


----------



## Voley (Dec 8, 2013)

cesare said:


> The author wrote under a male pen name so people would treat her writing seriously


Got it! I only fucking did that for me A Levels too!


----------



## belboid (Dec 8, 2013)

emanymton said:


> What is a picture of a person called?


aha!



cesare said:


> Forget the fingers


hmm....okay, its that.  Never heard of it


----------



## emanymton (Dec 8, 2013)

cesare said:


> The author wrote under a male pen name so people would treat her writing seriously


Fucks sake I can see it on my bookcase from where I'm sat as well.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 8, 2013)

belboid said:


> aha!
> 
> 
> hmm....okay, its that.  Never heard of it


I guessed that one but still have no idea what book it is


----------



## belboid (Dec 8, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Naughty Swedish girl


aah, okay.  Now, how to spell it...


> Written in Old English. Not an Alsatian


----------



## belboid (Dec 8, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I guessed that one but still have no idea what book it is


a psychologial thriller by Joseph Conrad


----------



## emanymton (Dec 8, 2013)

Wow 17 now, thanks OU.


----------



## Voley (Dec 8, 2013)

cesare said:


> The author wrote under a male pen name so people would treat her writing seriously


E.L. James?


----------



## cesare (Dec 8, 2013)

NVP said:


> E.L. James?


----------



## emanymton (Dec 8, 2013)

OK so I still have these three to get.

the wooden box, or whatever it is.

The backed bean drum

and the net, castle/rook.


----------



## Voley (Dec 8, 2013)

emanymton said:


> The backed bean drum





Spoiler



What are the beans in?


----------



## Leafster (Dec 8, 2013)

emanymton said:


> OK so I still have these three to get.
> 
> the wooden box, or whatever it is.



What flag is on the "box"?


----------



## cesare (Dec 8, 2013)

emanymton said:


> OK so I still have these three to get.
> 
> the wooden box, or whatever it is.



Well, you have the material. Now you just need the nationality.


----------



## Voley (Dec 8, 2013)

emanymton said:


> the wooden box, or whatever it is.





Spoiler



Also a Beatles song. I got it from that tbh. I had no idea it was the title of a book


----------



## emanymton (Dec 8, 2013)

NVP said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> What are the beans in?


Ahhh, never heard of it.


----------



## Leafster (Dec 8, 2013)

NVP said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Also a Beatles song. I got it from that tbh. I had no idea it was the title of a book


Same here!


----------



## belboid (Dec 8, 2013)

emanymton said:


> the wooden box, or whatever it is.


isn't it good?


----------



## belboid (Dec 8, 2013)

emanymton said:


> Ahhh, never heard of it.


it's well worth a read.  Better than the song


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 8, 2013)

emanymton said:


> OK so I still have these three to get.
> 
> the wooden box, or whatever it is.
> 
> ...


First is written by a Japanese author whose heroes do nothing but listen to jazz, smoke fags, cook pasta and moon  after girls 
Second is a German book about a dwarf. Author admitted he'd been in the SS recently.
Third is a coming of age novel written by the author of 101 Dalmatians


----------



## emanymton (Dec 8, 2013)

cesare said:


> Well, you have the material. Now you just need the nationality.


Had to Google a bit, I knew I recorgnised the flag, but couldn't quite place it. I thought it was Danish at first, I am crap with flags.


----------



## Voley (Dec 8, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Third is a coming of age novel written by the author of 101 Dalmatians


Ta. I'd never heard of it so not too fussed about not getting that one.


----------



## emanymton (Dec 8, 2013)

NVP said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Also a Beatles song. I got it from that tbh. I had no idea it was the title of a book


There are a few I have got from the film versions.


----------



## Voley (Dec 8, 2013)

I just need the big red A and I'm done now.


----------



## cesare (Dec 8, 2013)

emanymton said:


> Had to Google a bit, I knew I recorgnised the flag, but couldn't quite place it. I thought it was Danish at first, I am crap with flags.


I spent ages trying to find a Finnish wood


----------



## Leafster (Dec 8, 2013)

NVP said:


> I just need the big red A and I'm done now.


Think of different shades of red.


----------



## emanymton (Dec 8, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> First is written by a Japanese author whose heroes do nothing but listen to jazz, smoke fags, cook pasta and moon  after girls
> Second is a German book about a dwarf. Author admitted he'd been in the SS recently.
> Third is a coming of age novel written by the author of 101 Dalmatians


That's it got them all, I am a genius.


----------



## belboid (Dec 8, 2013)

NVP said:


> I just need the big red A and I'm done now.


it's Easy if you've seen the film


----------



## Leafster (Dec 8, 2013)

emanymton said:


> That's it got them all, I am a genius.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 8, 2013)

NVP said:


> Ta. I'd never heard of it so not too fussed about not getting that one.



I had never heard of it, either, although I had heard of her. She dedicated one of her books to my mother.


----------



## Voley (Dec 8, 2013)

Leafster said:


> Think of different shades of red.


Got it! That's me done. Ta.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 8, 2013)

I still have loads to get, despite reading all of the clues on this thread! 

I have 19/20 on A and 9/20 on B


----------



## Voley (Dec 8, 2013)

This has stopped me doing anything productive this afternoon like playing Grand Theft Auto.


----------



## cesare (Dec 8, 2013)

NVP said:


> This has stopped me doing anything productive this afternoon like playing Grand Theft Auto.


Me too, evening housework ahoy. Was lots of fun though, thanks trashpony


----------



## Leafster (Dec 8, 2013)

Guineveretoo said:


> I had never heard of it, either, although I had heard of her. She dedicated one of her books to my mother.


How did that come about?


----------



## Leafster (Dec 8, 2013)

Guineveretoo said:


> I still have loads to get, despite reading all of the clues on this thread!
> 
> I have 19/20 on A and 9/20 on B


Which ones do you need clues for?


----------



## Leafster (Dec 8, 2013)

cesare said:


> Me too, evening housework ahoy. Was lots of fun though, thanks trashpony


I second that!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 8, 2013)

Leafster said:


> How did that come about?


My grandmother used to work in a bookshop in Glasgow, where my mother was brought up. Dodie Smith came to an event in the bookshop in the 1940s and my mother, who was a child, was there, and she was cute.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 8, 2013)

Leafster said:


> Which ones do you need clues for?


I now only have the bird with an arrow through it on A. I mistyping the temperature one or something. I persevered and got it. So I only have one on A.


----------



## Leafster (Dec 8, 2013)

Guineveretoo said:


> My grandmother used to work in a bookshop in Glasgow, where my mother was brought up. Dodie Smith came to an event in the bookshop in the 1940s and my mother, who was a child, was there, and she was cute.


Awwww


----------



## belboid (Dec 8, 2013)

NVP said:


> This has stopped me doing anything productive this afternoon like playing Grand Theft Auto.


i have had to put off working out the right order for numbers sixteen through twenty in my album of the year list


----------



## Leafster (Dec 8, 2013)

Guineveretoo said:


> I now only have the bird with an arrow through it on A. I mistyping the temperature one or something. I persevered and got it. So I only have one on A.


Think of a bird from a lullaby.


----------



## emanymton (Dec 8, 2013)

Guineveretoo said:


> I now only have the bird with an arrow through it on A. I mistyping the temperature one or something. I persevered and got it. So I only have one on A.


It's odd the way these things work out as that was the first one I got just saw it straight away.

Anyway clue, urrmmm. It is the sort of bird that may take the piss out of you.


----------



## belboid (Dec 8, 2013)

Guineveretoo said:


> I now only have the bird with an arrow through it on A.


you almost definitely read it in school


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 8, 2013)

I don't have the 365,000 days one, although I have worked out how many years that would be. 
I don't have the flag box.
I was about to say that I don't have the beer wolf, but I got in the middle of typing it!
I don't have the singing bird.
I don't have the bell jar.
I don't have the spotty sock.
I don't have the icecream van.
I don't have the the red A.
I don't have the portrait.
I don't have the Uncle Sam.
I don't have the pi gravestone.


----------



## Leafster (Dec 8, 2013)

Guineveretoo said:


> I don't have the 365,000 days one, although I have worked out how many years that would be.
> I don't have the flag box.
> I was about to say that I don't have the beer wolf, but I got in the middle of typing it!
> I don't have the singing bird.
> ...


You definitely have the fifth one down!


----------



## cesare (Dec 8, 2013)

The ones I got straight away were Watership Down and the Bell Jar. Getting a couple immediately encouraged me to persevere more than I normally would

Edit: oops!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 8, 2013)

Leafster said:


> Awwww


It was probably during the war, I have just realised, so it may not have been in Glasgow, as my mother and her siblings were evacuated from Glasgow during the war. Or maybe it was just after the war, when she would have been 10+. 

I don't know and I can't ask her, but I could maybe ask her sister, because I want to know now


----------



## emanymton (Dec 8, 2013)

Guineveretoo said:


> I don't have the bell jar.
> 
> I don't have the pi gravestone.


First one, yes you do

Second one, was a huge film recently.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 8, 2013)

Leafster said:


> You definitely have the fifth one down!


Oh!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 8, 2013)

Leafster said:


> Think of a bird from a lullaby.


I am still not getting it! 

It's not the book about killing that bird, and it doesn't appear to be that bird on its own...


----------



## cesare (Dec 8, 2013)

Guineveretoo A top tip is to google the key component you've already identified + book eg Pi book


----------



## emanymton (Dec 8, 2013)

Guineveretoo said:


> I don't have the 365,000 days one, although I have worked out how many years that would be.


You have made the right start, so it is a hundred years of what?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 8, 2013)

cesare said:


> @Guinevertoo A top tip is to google the key component you've already identified + book eg Pi book


Oh! 

Yeah. I read the book when it came out! 

Not seen the film yet.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 8, 2013)

emanymton said:


> You have made the right start, so it is a hundred years of what?


Of no disturbance


----------



## Voley (Dec 8, 2013)

Guineveretoo said:


> I don't have the Uncle Sam.





Spoiler



By author of 'The Third Man'. Very prescient novel set in French colonial Saigon that anticipated the Vietnam war.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 8, 2013)

belboid said:


> you almost definitely read it in school


Possibly, but that was a long time ago


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 8, 2013)

NVP said:


> By author of 'The Third Man'. Very prescient novel set in French colonial Saigon that anticipated the Vietnam war.


I saw the clue about it being by Greene, but he wrote a lot of books, and I don't think this is one of the ones I know.

Edit - Oh yes it is!


----------



## Voley (Dec 8, 2013)

Guineveretoo said:


> Of no disturbance





Spoiler



Or being alone?


----------



## emanymton (Dec 8, 2013)

Guineveretoo said:


> Of no disturbance


Lets say of being alone


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 8, 2013)

emanymton said:


> Lets say of being alone


Got it by putting the first bit in Amazon!

Never heard of it...


----------



## Voley (Dec 8, 2013)

Guineveretoo said:


> I saw the clue about it being by Greene, but he wrote a lot of books, and I don't think this is one of the ones I know.
> 
> Edit - Oh yes it is!


I've not read a lot of his stuff but it's my favourite by him. Loads better than Brighton Rock imo.


----------



## Leafster (Dec 8, 2013)

Guineveretoo said:


> I am still not getting it!
> 
> It's not the book about killing that bird, and it doesn't appear to be that bird on its own...


It is the avicide one.


----------



## Voley (Dec 8, 2013)

Guineveretoo said:


> Got it by putting the first bit in Amazon!
> 
> Never heard of it...


It's an ace book. Really recommend it.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 8, 2013)

Guineveretoo said:


> I am still not getting it!
> 
> It's not the book about killing that bird, and it doesn't appear to be that bird on its own...


Oops - I was trying to put it in against the wrong clue! There is a bird in B, too....

It was what I thought it was, and I did read it at school!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 8, 2013)

Leafster said:


> It is the avicide one.


What a lovely word!


----------



## emanymton (Dec 8, 2013)

Guineveretoo said:


> Got it by putting the first bit in Amazon!
> 
> Never heard of it...


I've read it, but can hardly remember anything about it, so I can't have made much of an impression on me.


----------



## emanymton (Dec 8, 2013)

Guineveretoo said:


> Oops - I was trying to put it in against the wrong clue! There is a bird in B, too....
> 
> It was what I thought it was, and I did read it at school!


The other bird one is set around word war 1, if that helps.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 8, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Henry James


got it.  Had to use google. Had never heard of that book before.


----------



## cesare (Dec 8, 2013)

emanymton said:


> The other bird one is set around word war 1, if that helps.


And if you like R4, Guin, the author is a team captain on The Write Stuff


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 8, 2013)

anyway, have now finished both. reckon i got 3/4 on my own.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 8, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> got it.  Had to use google. Had never heard of that book before.


Ah, it turns out I had heard of it, but I got it by the same method.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 8, 2013)

cesare said:


> And if you like R4, Guin, the author is a team captain on The Write Stuff


Oh shit.

yet another one which is on my bookshelf. 

I not only have a crap memory, but i am crap at picture quizzes, it seems


----------



## cesare (Dec 8, 2013)

Guineveretoo said:


> Oh shit.
> 
> yet another one which is on my bookshelf.
> 
> I not only have a crap memory, but i am crap at picture quizzes, it seems


The fun for me is in the clues and then eventually getting there, that sudden "oh, of course "  The red magnifying glass tormented me until hegley did fantastic clue and I'd been walking past 5 of their books in my bookcase


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 8, 2013)

I got the red A just by typing what I saw. Never heard of it, but didn't even need to google.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 8, 2013)

I am getting there. Only two more to get. 

The spotted sock, and the tank on the ice cream van.


----------



## emanymton (Dec 8, 2013)

Guineveretoo said:


> I am getting there. Only two more to get.
> 
> The spotted sock, and the tank on the ice cream van.


I only got the sock one from having read the girl with the dragon tattoo and a clue on here. If you have read the girl with the dragon tattoo, she is compared to the title character of this book more than once.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 8, 2013)

emanymton said:


> I only got the sock one from having read the girl with the dragon tattoo and a clue on here. If you have read the girl with the dragon tattoo, she is compared to the title character of this book more than once.


I have read the girl with the dragon tattoo, but it disturbed me and, although I bought the other two books, I never read them, because I only got over the first one by forgetting it. So not a lot of use, really!


----------



## emanymton (Dec 8, 2013)

Guineveretoo said:


> I have read the girl with the dragon tattoo, but it disturbed me and, although I bought the other two books, I never read them, because I only got over the first one by forgetting it. So not a lot of use, really!


 I am struggling to think of another clue, that doesn't just give you the answer.

There is something  distinctive about the stocking, not its color, if you can work out what it is try googling it,


----------



## emanymton (Dec 8, 2013)

Incidentally if someone from urban doesn't win a prize I think we should demand an enquiry.


----------



## cesare (Dec 8, 2013)

Guineveretoo said:


> I am getting there. Only two more to get.
> 
> The spotted sock, and the tank on the ice cream van.


The Swedes love her in the same way we love Peter Pan.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 8, 2013)

cesare said:


> The Swedes love her in the same way we love Peter Pan.


Oh!

Got it from this clue.

I didn't know she was Swedish, so the other clues were not helping, but when I started thinking about children's books because of the mention of Peter Pan, I got it!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 8, 2013)

emanymton said:


> Incidentally if someone from urban doesn't win a prize I think we should demand an enquiry.


You are assuming that they are all registering for it. I wasn't going to, for example...


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 8, 2013)

emanymton said:


> Ahhh, never heard of it.


 
The film's good.


----------



## newharper (Dec 8, 2013)

I was so pissed off with that Stocking one. Last one to register even though it was on of the first bunch I got. Took about 15 spellings. It didn't like The one with the van in A either. Grr.
Thanks for the fun though!


----------



## emanymton (Dec 8, 2013)

Guineveretoo said:


> You are assuming that they are all registering for it. I wasn't going to, for example...


More chance of me winning then I guess. 

I won't win though, I never win anything.


----------



## Kidda (Dec 8, 2013)

Ha, that was fun. 

They should do more though.


----------



## Bears (Dec 8, 2013)

I've just entered and realised I'm trying to throw books away, I actually don't want the books. Who wants my book tokens if I win? 

Fastest finger first...


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 8, 2013)

Bears said:


> I've just entered and realised I'm trying to throw books away, I actually don't want the books. Who wants my book tokens if I win?
> 
> Fastest finger first...


Meeeee!


----------



## Bears (Dec 8, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> Meeeee!


Done! 

Still quite unlikely...


----------



## emanymton (Dec 8, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> Meeeee!


Bastard, beaten by two minutes!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 8, 2013)

Can someone tell me the answers now?  I'm sick of staring at those bloody things and racking my brains for possible book titles.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 8, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Can someone tell me the answers now?  I'm sick of staring at those bloody things and racking my brains for possible book titles.



Which ones?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 8, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> Which ones?



Game A - the calendar and the man with a dice for a head;
Game B - Uncle Sam, block of wood wrapped in a flag, toy soldiers, chess piece with net, ballet shoes, sock, painting, A, wolf with pint on its head, songbird, naked man and two fingers.

So there aren't that many I couldn't work out.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 8, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Game A - the calendar and the man with a dice for a head;
> Game B - Uncle Sam, block of wood wrapped in a flag, toy soldiers, chess piece with net, ballet shoes, sock, painting, A, wolf with pint on its head, songbird, naked man and two fingers.
> 
> So there aren't that many I couldn't work out.





Spoiler



The wolf is Beowulf. A woeful clue.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 8, 2013)

Spoiler



One Day
The Dice Man

The Quiet American
Norwegian Wood
Middlemarch
I Capture the Castle
Ballet Shoes
Pippi Longstocking
The Portrait Of a Lady
The Scarlet Letter
Beowulf
Birdsong
Naked Lunch
Victory


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 8, 2013)

Spoiler



I suspect the soldiers are Middlemarch, although I haven't gone back to the quiz to verify.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 8, 2013)

Spoiler



Pippi Longstocking. What the hell is 'The Dice Man'?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 8, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Pippi Longstocking. What the hell is 'The Dice Man'?



Overrated, rapey and poorly written cult book by one Luke Reinhart. .


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 8, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> Overrated, rapey and poorly written cult book by one Luke Reinhart. .


 
I just looked it up. I'd never heard of it before. From what you say, it probably won't be the end of the world if I don't read it.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 8, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> I just looked it up. I'd never heard of it before. From what you say, it probably won't be the end of the world if I don't read it.



No, Astrid Lindgren is much more fun.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 8, 2013)

Those just show my ignorance of fiction - I recognise a handful of them, but many I've just never heard of.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 8, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Those just show my ignorance of fiction - I recognise a handful of them, but many I've just never heard of.



Getting them right is the sign of a misspent youth.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 8, 2013)

Damn, missed the baked bean tin one.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 8, 2013)

Spoiler



The Tin Drum


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 8, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Damn, missed the baked bean tin one.


 
I'd tell you, but I'd feel like a grass.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 8, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The Tin Drum



Thanks.


----------



## wiskey (Dec 8, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The Tin Drum


thanks that had been driving me nuts!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 8, 2013)

17/20 on both of them now. Resolutely determined not to cheat, but have inadvertently seen a couple of clues on here when scrolling to the bottom that have helped 

Don't think I'll get the final 6. 

The wolf with the pint on its head.... I facepalmed when I got that one.


----------



## wiskey (Dec 8, 2013)

OK am missing a few, a few I'd never have got but with clues from here worked them out (ie Birdsong). Got most of the ones so far on my own   

Stuck on these:

A = four women (as I wrote that I realised what it was )

B = Ice cream van tank, compass


----------



## trashpony (Dec 8, 2013)

wiskey said:


> OK am missing a few, a few I'd never have got but with clues from here worked them out (ie Birdsong). Got most of the ones so far on my own
> 
> Stuck on these:
> 
> ...


----------



## emanymton (Dec 8, 2013)

wiskey said:


> OK am missing a few, a few I'd never have got but with clues from here worked them out (ie Birdsong). Got most of the ones so far on my own
> 
> Stuck on these:
> 
> ...


The composes is literally just say what you see. 

The ice cream van tank is a bit ticker to give a clue for, but forget tank and think what tanks are used for.


----------



## emanymton (Dec 8, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Ice cream wars, NW


Here I am trying to give subtle hints, and you just give the answers straight up, not even using spoiler code.


----------



## wiskey (Dec 8, 2013)

emanymton said:


> Here I am trying to give subtle hints, and you just give the answers straight up, not even using spoiler code.



neither of them helped me ... I clearly haven't read these books.

ETA: oh, I see, they literally are the answers    I was looking at them as clues.


----------



## Ceej (Dec 8, 2013)

wiskey said:


> OK am missing a few, a few I'd never have got but with clues from here worked them out (ie Birdsong). Got most of the ones so far on my own
> 
> Stuck on these:
> 
> ...


 
I (eventually) got all of A, but struggling with the last one for B. I keep getting 'nearly' for the compass one ....grr.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 8, 2013)

emanymton said:


> Here I am trying to give subtle hints, and you just give the answers straight up, not even using spoiler code.


There's always the delete key 

I figured there were enough subtle hints. Sometimes you just want the fucking answer


----------



## Athos (Dec 8, 2013)

I got all of and all bar the north west compass on B.  Someone put me out of my misery, please.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 8, 2013)

emanymton said:


> Here I am trying to give subtle hints, and you just give the answers straight up, not even using spoiler code.


 


Spoiler



There's a book called Ice Cream Wars?

Damn:I'd better renew my library card...


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 8, 2013)

Athos



Spoiler



NW


----------



## Athos (Dec 8, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> Athos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fuck! Thanks.


----------



## wiskey (Dec 8, 2013)

I wouldn't have got the flag one without help, never heard of the book or the song


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 9, 2013)

These Caboodle people are going to be frequent and importunate emailers, aren't they?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 9, 2013)

I don't get that many emails from them and they're always worthwhile ones.
Just found another time wasting literary quiz in which you can win book tokens. 
http://www.welovethisbook.com/got-it-covered2013
 It's a lot harder!


----------



## Ceej (Dec 9, 2013)

Athos said:


> Fuck! Thanks.


 
This! Ta, Athos!! Both finished now!


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 9, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> It's a lot harder!



I can't get any of them at all. Are they all hardback jackets?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 9, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> I can't get any of them at all. Are they all hardback jackets?


I have only had a brief glimpse at work, before switching it off as I realised I would get no work done. I recognised one straight away, but I think the hardback and paperback were the same design.


----------



## kittyP (Dec 9, 2013)

OK. 
I know other people have asked about some of these but I have either still not got them or got confused 

The do not disturb sign. I take it it is something to do with 100 years? 
The American man shushing. 
The rook and the net
The letter A

All the rest are done.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 9, 2013)

Spoiler



Yes. Of solitude
Yes, he's quiet. 
It's a castle and it's captured. 
The letter is scarlet.


----------



## kittyP (Dec 9, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you  x x


----------

